# Garmin? Tom Tom?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

do any of you have one of these and do you like it ?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the Garmin C330 and have been very happy with it. Although, it couldn't find the campground a few weeks ago...in fact it couldn't even find the road the campground was on...

That is the first time in 2+ years that it hasn't been able to find where I wanted to be.

Gary


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

After test driving several models that a few of my friends have, I just recently purchased the Garmin Nuvi:350, and think it is totaly awesome !!. I haved tried several times to get lost and this GPS will still find the way.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have been using the Magellan 760 with the newest upgrade and it works great however I'm going to retire it becuase I just installed a factory Navigation unit in my new Dodge.

Happy shopping

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Garmin Nuvi 350 & it is awesome, I give it a 2 thumbs up....
















Actually we like it so much we bought one for my Dad for Father's Day.









Tami


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Garmin C340, use it everytime I go out of town. Just gotone for my dad for fathers day after he watched me with it several times and wanted one. Sales price at Circuit City with tax is $350. Great Buy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Garmin Streetpilot 2720 here...love it!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought my wife the Garmin 330 for Christmas. It's worked very good and she loves it. Once, it did say the restaurant was on the right when it was on the left but that's the only problem. I think it's on sale for $249. at Circuit City. I paid $299 from Amazon. I used Garmins for decades for hiking and my dirt bike. Vista and GPS12 and they've worked great.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I just ask my wife which way to go -- and then do the totally opposite -- get to where i am going every time...

LOL


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Garmin 330C in the Excursion, and a Garmin GPS60CSX in the bag for hiking and geocaching. It's great cause I can upload the same waypoints to both of them, which helps when coordinates on www.geocaching.com are for a parking lot.

I love them both, and have to say from what I've read, Garmin is the top brand.

Tim


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Garmin 660 here!
Go us all the way to NC-outerbanks and back via Washington DC!! My DH and I always get lost. NOt this time.
We are using it next week on our first trip out to New Hampshire. I feel much more relaxed with our Garmin


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a Magellan Tom Tom and LOVE it. It has baled me out of some jams in my travels


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Garmin C350. We love it and especially enjoy the way they integrated the GPS and Bluetooth features.

Reverie


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tom Tom 910. Love the text to speech. Don't know what it is about this area around DC, but tried the Garmin 360, Tom Tom 510 and all had major errors in the roads around here. Returned the Garmin because it only allows 1 via point for a trip. On the Tom Tom I can build any number of waypoints I want to go to in order and the Tom Tom will find a route to go to all of them. This also allows me to make it take a route I want to travel rather than its sometimes goofy routing.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Garmin Nuvi 660. Love the Traffic Alert / Reroute function.. Almost as valuable alone as the GPS function!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am a Garmin C340 user, it's good and gets you there but may not be the best route.

FYI though, It has been a year now since I have done research but if I recall the Tom Toms are not upgradable without sending back to the factory. That is why I went with Garmin at the time. Thats also the reason I didn't get nav in my new truck because the dealer has to upgrade it with new maps and stuff. Just be aware of this feature before you purchase.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I have the Garmin C330 and have been very happy with it. Although, it couldn't find the campground a few weeks ago...in fact it couldn't even find the road the campground was on...
> 
> That is the first time in 2+ years that it hasn't been able to find where I wanted to be.
> 
> Gary


We used the Tom Tom my father gave us for Christmas for the 1st time on our journey to (I'm guessing) that same campground and it got us there AND to Cabellas and....better yet, got us back in time for the PotLuck, too!

Have only used it on that one trip but, so far, its VERY easy and user friendly! Lots of options which we may never actually use.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Garmin 2460 and wouldn't leave home (town) without it. It allows me to plan fuel stops before I get into trouble and minimizes some gas stops I would have otherwise taken for safe measure had I not known a gas station was 40 miles doen the road. It also allows me to make adjustments to miss rush hour in a big city, like Atlanta. For example, if it tells me I will be in mid Atlanta at 5:30 and its Friday, we're going to stop to eat before we get there and avoid it.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 350 myself and I only have one complaint. The contrast on the screen is not great when the sun is bright. I've looked (drooled) over the new 660's at Best Buy. The screen contrast seems to be much better and the wider screen is nice. Although one of the reasons I like the 350 is that it is small and portable. When we're walking around a big city, I just pop it in my pocket. If we can't find the museum, store, etc... I pull out the Nuvi and viola... we know where we are going.

I'm also really impressed with how Garmin keeps coming out with software/firmware updates. They are regularly adding new features through updates. Of course one could argue that the update frequency was more to kill the bugs than add features. I have noticed that the updates have been less frequent of late.


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

We have the Garmin C340 and love it. If you somehow take a wrong turn it will get you back on track with ease. I would suggest getting the service plan if it is offered that way if anything happens to it at all it'll be fully replaced. You can also upgrade the C340 online as well as add traffic updates, weather so on.....highly recommended.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> I am a Garmin C340 user, it's good and gets you there but may not be the best route.
> 
> FYI though, It has been a year now since I have done research but if I recall the Tom Toms are not upgradable without sending back to the factory. That is why I went with Garmin at the time. Thats also the reason I didn't get nav in my new truck because the dealer has to upgrade it with new maps and stuff. Just be aware of this feature before you purchase.


Tom Tom's are fully upgradeable. It connects to the computer and checks for software updates, and map updates are also downloadable or loadable from a DVD.

I also like it because it runs on Linux and there is other forums out there that have techniques to let you rearrange the menu icons, change points of interests if they are incorrect, add features, and find workarounds. For example not all phones are completely compatible with the bluetooth feature. The handsfree portion works fine, but it would not download my contacts list. Well there is a way to create a text file on the Tom Tom that will give you all of your contacts and will dial them when chosen.

It is that sort of support from other users, much like this forum that made me like the Tom Tom better. I wish it had the slim form factor of the Garmin. But I am happy for now.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Verizon's VZNavigator on my Motorola phone here. I liked it for the price. $10 per month, or $2.99 per day. It is always updated, and has been able to find most of everything I have looked for. It has found every address I have tried, but one address thus far has been a few hundred yards off, and that is my home address. The other feature I liked was that you can tell it how you are traveling (Pedestrian, Bicycle, Car/Motorcycle, or Truck). I use truck mode when pulling the camper so that it helps to keep me from getting into a bad spot where the roads are too narrow, or I can't make a turn. I just cause myself those problems when I am not using the GPS.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new GPS solution but I don't want one that has to sit in the car - I like to hike and off-road a bit (for various reasons) and I want something beyond a street navigator. Something that will be a little more portable if possible.

Tell me quick - I'm going to get it next week!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm in the market for a new GPS solution but I don't want one that has to sit in the car - I like to hike and off-road a bit (for various reasons) and I want something beyond a street navigator. Something that will be a little more portable if possible.
> 
> Tell me quick - I'm going to get it next week!


Check out the Garmin 60CSx. Just remember if you want the street level maps you will have to buy the City Select maps.

If you want to use it for hiking you can get 1:24,000 scale topo maps of the national parks and 1:100,000 scale maps of north America.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm in the market for a new GPS solution but I don't want one that has to sit in the car - I like to hike and off-road a bit (for various reasons) and I want something beyond a street navigator. Something that will be a little more portable if possible.
> 
> Tell me quick - I'm going to get it next week!


yes! tell him quick! so I he knows which one to buy!


----------

